# Most Radical set up CB, Post'em up here!



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

What is your most radical set up that your cargo bike has provided so far...

...largest/longest load, most objects, most organized.

Of course trailers out back are welcome also!

My project is upcoming, and I will share more when I get more done, but for now let's see your ideas!

Thanks fellow CBers:thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's my setup.....

*Daytime










NightTime








*​


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd like to share but im not up to 10 posts yet so no pics...  maybe this will help me get closer though


----------



## system-f (May 15, 2009)

This isn't really wasn't much weight. It was one way to get my refreshing beverages and mountain bike to the trail. It also really made me want to look at building a dummy.


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

BeastRider said:


> Here's my setup.....


That is one pretty bike!

First post, but I'll post an intro separately.

My most radical? Probably the last bike move I helped do. Was riding my Ryan Vanguard (recumbent), pulling a chopped-off first-generation Fresh Air (now Bikes at Work) trailer, loaded with 150# of books and a sofa, all wrapped in plastic to protect from rain. After I post enough, I'll see if I can link a picture...


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

A bit over a year ago, one of my bikes got stuck at work (wife came to get me for some reason or another). Got it home soon after, though:










AND my two repair stands!

A couple weeks later, I got a new bike (I was working in a bike shop, after all). Its first use after its check ride was to pull the trailer home carrying the 3-speed:










A couple weeks ago, my treasured Ryan Vanguard got stuck at the store, so I pulled my Bikes at Work trailer to work the next day to get the 'bent home:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks, nice rigs, great ideas!

My plan is to park my car at a trail head, then tow my 17 foot canoe upstream hooked to the back of my CB on some semi fashioned trailer. I plan to use the back of my CB as a fifth wheel like a big rig 18 wheeler. A pivot on the rear rack that will allow turning and up & down movement. Out back of the canoe a single wheel held on with a folding bracket either of aluminum or nylon strap material.

OK, the details are spoken, now the fun purpose. This will allow me to tow the canoe upstream, launch it into the water putting the CB onto the canoe and fish or just relax on the way down stream.

Lots of options here, and it would be fun to fashion a purposeful CB just for this plan, maybe a folder CB of some kind, to aid in storing it in the canoe for the trip down stream.

Here's the(caveman) pic of my idea, I'll get some pics of the canoe & materials as I progress!

Thoughts?


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I go to a local fishing hole. 1.5 miles away frome home.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome...

...towing the kayak and catching that beauty is what it's all about.

Thanks for sharing, you just fired me up, I gotta get to work!


----------



## Chunky Monkey007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to post a bit more times before I can share pics, but good darn job with the KAYAK!!


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

I eat up to 70 bananas a day so if you see a guy riding with boxes of bananas its either me or someone that knows me. Stop and say 'are you Durianrider??'  and you will get a big smile back.


----------



## owenfinn (Nov 14, 2011)

longbikeguy said:


> I'd like to share but im not up to 10 posts yet so no pics...  maybe this will help me get closer though


ditto


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

durianrider, how does 2 trailers feel in turns? do you turn wide?


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

My three cargo bikes are all three-wheelers. This is the one with the most capacity being used to transport the smallest one home from the LBS in the rain last March.

Unfortunately I goofed and forgot to put something between the Worksman's front fork and the basket on the Gomier, so I ended up with a nice gouge in the fork's paint that I had to touch up. Oops! 


one adult trike towing another one by kittyz202, on Flickr

Here's the Worksman being used to transport my new Dahon Speed D7 folding bike home from REI last May. A folder on a folder! 


Worksman Port-O-Trike carrying Dahon Speed D7 by kittyz202, on Flickr

Worksman Port-O-Trike carrying Dahon Speed D7 by kittyz202, on Flickr

Here's the Gomier being used to transport my new Bike Friday Pocket Companion folding bike home from the LBS last November.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha! DR you are everywhere.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Totally !


----------



## obkook (Feb 21, 2012)

olegbabich said:


> I go to a local fishing hole. 1.5 miles away frome home.:thumbsup:


What trailer is that?


----------



## bikeolounger (Jun 7, 2012)

Bike: 2010 Globe (Specialized) Vienna 3 Disc
Trailer: Bikes at Work 96A
Load: Mainstream Inspiration kayak

We have one of the Ironman series triathlons here in Louisville. This was my third year as an on-water volunteer during the swim segment. Parking for this is not a big problem, but driving out can be, due to race-related road closures (the bicycle portion goes out the nearest road). To help me get home more easily, AND to not have to use gasoline that day, I figured out that I could ride to the event. Here's a shot taken a week before the race, during my trial run to time my trip.


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

Quite impressive, to say the least!


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

A year or two ago my wife walked to the local asian supermarket with my kids to do some shopping. I stayed home. She called me from the market to tell me to drive over because they had 50 lb bags of rice for sale and she had bought one. There's no way she was going to get that thing home on foot. I rode my Nashbar Touring bike over there instead of driving. You should have seen the look on my wife's face when I pulled up! I dropped most of the groceries into the panniers and strapped the bag of rice on top of the rack and took off for home. It was an uneventful ride except for the dismount where the bike almost flipped over due to the high center of gravity from the weight up high.


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

Ol' Midas helps me lug around laundry about every other week, hopefully I will find a more suitable 700c/29" tire for the front end  Looking into a Kenda Karma or Kross tire around a 1.9" thickness.


----------



## 18rabbit (Dec 3, 2012)

Those kayak trailers look like they could be fashioned out of an old aluminum ladder. Anybody try this?


----------

